# Spoonbill snaggin.



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi fellas! Been awhile.

Weeeeell its a new year and that means Feb 1 Ky lets me snag Spoonbills from the river (OH). 
Now before anyone says 'no you cant!' Tim Farmer from KY Afield did a show on it. 

Sadly we lost the wall from Ky side of Meldah so Im thinking about tryin Markland this year.

Stubbornly tried it from Meldah last few years but nothin.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Can you keep? Wouldn't see ANY point if you can't.Actually,don't see much point even if you can.JMO.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Never mind.Looked it up.Too much work,cost for me!I'll stick to saugeye and crappie!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I like how spoonbill are considered a "threatened" species in Ohio. Yet from the same body of water there is a snagging season, never made since to me. 
Although I've heard they are quite delicious.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Dying to get one!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't go to Markland!!! The only accessible area is on the Indiana bank. There was a big poaching sting from Markland a couple years ago. It was on Nat Geo channel, federal agents and everything. It is completely illegal from Indiana waters! Reciprocating doesn't count here, if you get caught snagging at Markland, they won't write you a ticket. They will take you straight to jail. Find a kentucky spot!


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

whodeynati said:


> I like how spoonbill are considered a "threatened" species in Ohio. Yet from the same body of water there is a snagging season, never made since to me.
> Although I've heard they are quite delicious.


It boggles the mind.

I as well have heard they are quite tasty. 

If my understanding of the KY 'rules' IF you happen to snag one, you have to keep it. And Im pretty sure the YEARLY limit is three fish.

Dang now Im gonna have to get the new regs and brush up on them!


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Skip2myalou said:


> Don't go to Markland!!! The only accessible area is on the Indiana bank. There was a big poaching sting from Markland a couple years ago. It was on Nat Geo channel, federal agents and everything. It is completely illegal from Indiana waters! Reciprocating doesn't count here, if you get caught snagging at Markland, they won't write you a ticket. They will take you straight to jail. Find a kentucky spot!


Im planning on goin to the KY side of Markland. From your post Im under the impression its a no no from the Bluegrass side of things as well.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Bandy said:


> Im planning on goin to the KY side of Markland. From your post Im under the impression its a no no from the Bluegrass side of things as well.


The locks are over there on the KY side. Not much access. I have never heard of a spoonbill being snagged over there, but doesn't mean it couldn't be done. There is a little 2 car spot along the road to park and it's about a 1/8th mile walk through the woods to the water. The parking is right on a little feeder creek just down from the locks.

You can snag from anywhere in kentucky. I have a spot or two that are still real productive. Try creek mouths. Be prepared to take alot of tackle! 

ANd yes, they are the most delicious fish I have had out of the river. Crappie and SAuger included. I usually grill them like salmon. Meat is white, firm, mild, and boneless.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

KY regs from the way I read them are 2 fish daily to keep during the snagging season. And I have always wondered if the states that border the ohio river honor the license of the other bordering states couldn't you technically have a KY license and be standing on the IN or OH shore and still abide by the KY regulations? Or is this one of the grey area's of the laws?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

When you fish from oh or in shore you have to go by there reg same goes if you launch a boat from there shore


----------



## evanmeck (Oct 3, 2014)

Dude I wouldnt eat those out of the Ohio. I beleive they are filter feeders. Not really of my business though.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Rob Freeman of season chasers does it in Oklahoma. You can google them or watch the videos on facebook or Youtube. Down their the state comes by and takes your fish, they harvest the roe from it and then you get the meat after they fillet your fish. To the state it is a money maker because they sell the roe.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Skip2myalou said:


> Looking around over the weekend I 'found' two large culverts near the Maysvill area. Im betting if I hit the water just right I'll be into one or two.
> 
> Im no stranger to the woes of treble hooking


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

what gets me is that they are on the endangered species list but netters can get them? I had a friend of mine that used to hoop net for catfish on the ohio. I asked him about those nets held up by milk jugs below meldahl on the ky side of the river. Ive seen those guys checking those nets almost every time im down there fishing. Anyways, my friend said he spoke with them one day on the river and spoonbill is what they were after. My buddy also said he watched them one day and they had TONS of by catch in which some were alive and some had died. Mostly carp/buffalo but he said there was a bunch of what looked to be white bass/striper in the 1-5lb range that looked to all be dead. he said there were some cats mixed in also, but they were all still plenty alive and they were letting them go. id imagine that though, most small catfish are pretty tough.


----------



## digidee (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd like to catch a spoonbill, but would definitely release it. Like some of the other posters, the licensing requirements confuse me. For instance, I only ever buy an Ohio license, but have property in Indiana on which I'll fish the river maybe once or twice a year. I'm not sure if it's legal and at this point I'm too afraid to ask. More on the topic, I did find a spoonbill skull washed up on the bank a few years back. I left it there so I could hopefully come back and claim it, but it disappeared.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

digidee said:


> I'd like to catch a spoonbill, but would definitely release it. Like some of the other posters, the licensing requirements confuse me. For instance, I only ever buy an Ohio license, but have property in Indiana on which I'll fish the river maybe once or twice a year. I'm not sure if it's legal and at this point I'm too afraid to ask. More on the topic, I did find a spoonbill skull washed up on the bank a few years back. I left it there so I could hopefully come back and claim it, but it disappeared.


It's illegal in Indiana and Ohio. You must be standing on a KY bank to do it. Also, there is a season so you better make sure you are within the season.

Also, if you are fishing off your bank in Indiana, you will need an Indiana (or Kentucky) license.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Paddlefish caught during snagging season have to be kept as well. You can't catch and release them and you can't pick and choose which size you want to keep. Paddlefish are endangered in Ohio waters so that's why they are off limits. Kentucky owns the majority of the ohio river through this part and that's why there is a season for them. I go to Kentucky lake and snag them in the tail waters down there or shoot them with my bow. You can snag year round down there and the limit is 8 per day. After May though you are only allowed to snag from sunset to sunrise down there at Kentucky lake. And yes they are one of the best eating fish out there!


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Incredibly tasty fish, maybe the best freshwater fish I've eaten. I was given some by some KY locals who go every year. 
HEAVY gear is required, and snagging a fish to try to release it isn't going to work out for the fish. The folks I know do it from a boat in order to access their best spot. 
I haven't taken them up on their invitation to try it with them, looks like fun and apparently the resource is doing well as their continued success seems to indicate. As to the threatened status in Ohio waters, it could be true, the river can vary greatly from pool to pool, and perhaps below Markland there are a much healthier population than Markland and above.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was actually at Markland on the IN side the day the big bust went down. First and last day I've ever snagged fish on purpose. I suppose it was mildly entertaining...a lot of work really... and not exactly sporting. We were propositioned by undercover agents to sell them our fish. Luckily we declined, even though they offered upwards of $1k a fish. (We had two females over 70 lbs, full of eggs) 

If we'd said "yes", I'd be a felon typin' this.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

As of March 1, 2015 "It is illegal to snag fish in the eastern or western units of the Ohio River for any species of fish during any time of the year."


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

flyman01 said:


> As of March 1, 2015 "It is illegal to snag fish in the eastern or western units of the Ohio River for any species of fish during any time of the year."


Says the guy with the Ohio license. If I have a KY instate license and I'm on the Ohio River I should be able to keep one if caught correct?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's real simple. You can't snag from a boat. You can't snag in Ohio or Indiana. You can snag from the bank in KY, during the season.

If you're...into that kinda thing.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> It's real simple. You can't snag from a boat. You can't snag in Ohio or Indiana. You can snag from the bank in KY, during the season.
> 
> If you're...into that kinda thing.


I can bowfish for them by boat anytime though (limit 2)


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ajax said:


> I can bowfish for them by boat anytime though (limit 2)



That would be awesome!!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I can see the fun and sport in bowfishing, but snagging even though it's legal just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

How its done... I would be worn out with that heavy of tackle


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That looks terrible.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I would rather take a cycling class at the local gym.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> That looks terrible.



Agreed. It looks both not very sporting and exhausting


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

SamiFish said:


> Agreed. It looks both not very sporting and exhausting


Since these fish are filter feeders and they are excellent eating and the eggs are very good caviar, how would you recommend taking them ?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Since these fish are filter feeders and they are excellent eating and the eggs are very good caviar, how would you recommend taking them ?



I typically use zooplankton and my bare hands.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

How long do you have to let them nibble your fingers before making the grab??


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> How long do you have to let them nibble your fingers before making the grab??



&#128515; I can't give away my secrets


----------

